# Old Killarney Village - confirmed! Need tour suggestions



## LGinPA

We are very excited to receive a confirmation into a 3 BR / 2 BA thatched cottage at Old Killarney Village, IRELAND (OKV) through II.  The travel time is late Sep into Oct 2008.   

We'll probably be flying from NYC area into Shannon airport, renting a car and driving to the Aghadoe area a little north of Killarney in Count Kerry where OKV is located. 

We are open to adding days onto the one week t/s.  We are also open to taking a must-see side trip and spending a night elsewhere during the week.  We like a combination of experiencing the local flavor of an area, without too much running around.  But can do some touring also.    

There are NO REVIEWS on TUG of OKV.  Has anyone stayed at any of the Old Killarney cottages? 

Can anyone recommend day trips, pubs, overnighter trips, 'must sees' in the general area?

Thanks!


----------



## scotlass

A definite 'must see' is the Dingle Peninsula, and particularly, Slea Head.  The scenery is breathtaking.


----------



## wandering gnome

My daughter would like to visit Ireland.  Which exchange company did you use?


----------



## silvib

Haven't stayed in a t/s there, but we had a couple of nights at a very nice hotel in Killarney, within walking distance of the main downtown area.  You'll find plenty of restaurants there, unfortunately can't remember the names of ours and we went to a great pub which was the downstairs area of an hotel - they had a group playing typical Irish music and the atmosphere was great.  Out of the places we stayed in Ireland, we both liked Killarney very much.  The "Ring of Kerry" is a sight-seeing tour.  I'll need to look in my vacation memorabilia to see if there's any useful info to pass on.


----------



## GrayFal

LGinPA said:


> We are very excited to receive a confirmation into a 3 BR / 2 BA thatched cottage at Old Killarney Village, IRELAND (OKV) through II.  The travel time is late Sept into Oct 2008.
> 
> We'll probably be flying from NYC area into Shannon airport, renting a car and driving to the Aghadoe area a little north of Killarney in Count Kerry where OKV is located.
> 
> We are open to adding days onto the one week t/s.  We are also open to taking a must-see side trip and spending a night elsewhere during the week.  We like a combination of experiencing the local flavor of an area, without too much running around.  But can do some touring also.
> 
> *There are NO REVIEWS on TUG of OKV.  Has anyone stayed at any of the Old Killarney cottages?*
> 
> Can anyone recommend day trips, pubs, overnighter trips, 'must sees' in the general area?
> 
> Thanks!



Guilty....and all I can say is WE LOVED IT!
Right on the same street/property as the cottages is a pub that served meals - we went there several evenings after a full day of touring - and could just walk home - good basic pub food and drinks.

http://www.discoverireland.ie/southwest.aspx

Since you are flying into Shannon, you might want to spend your first overnight in that area and see the Cliffs of Moher http://www.cliffs-moher.com/ on your way down to Killarney. Just spectacular!
Another stop on the way is the village of Adare http://www.adare.org/ with its thatched roof cottages ...good for a stop of several hours.

Once at OKV http://www.irishresorts.net/irishcottagesvacations.html , be sure to check out the Muckross House and Gardens...take the one hour house tour....just fascinating!

http://www.killarneytown.com/
http://www.muckross-house.ie/intro.htm 
http://homepage.eircom.net/~knp/muckross/index.htm

We also enjoyed Ross Castle - another worthwhile tour.
http://www.heritageireland.ie/en/HistoricSites/South/RossCastleKerry/

The highlight of our stay was riding the horse carts thru the Gap of Dunloe
http://www.gapofdunloetours.com/
http://www.vacationkillarney.com/Gap-trip.htm
http://www.killarney.ac/gdtour.html

And don't forget the Ring of Kerry day trip
http://www.kerry-tourism.com/


----------



## LGinPA

scotlass said:


> A definite 'must see' is the Dingle Peninsula, and particularly, Slea Head.  The scenery is breathtaking.


I've heard about this area, and it sounds like it's worth a trip.  Do you know if it's a day trip from Killarney?  Or should we spend an overnight there?


----------



## LGinPA

wandering gnome said:


> My daughter would like to visit Ireland.  Which exchange company did you use?



We exchanged through II.  My travel request time was for an 8 week period from mid-Aug to mid-Oct 2008. I requested all 4 resorts in Ireland offered by II, and OKV came through today.  I placed the request in about August 2007, maybe Sep (I can't remember for sure),  using a 2 br/2ba lock-off from my home resort Williamsport Plantation. 

I've seen OKV come up on II for winter months.  But we can't travel then.  So late Sep works well for us.


----------



## LGinPA

GrayFal said:


> Guilty....and all I can say is WE LOVED IT!



WOW!  Thanks for such useful information!  Thank you so much!  I'll have lots of fun looking it all over. :whoopie: 

I found that OKV does have their own web site too: Old Killarney Village

I'm most curious about the layout of bedrooms and bathrooms in a 3 br/2ba cottage.  I read on TA the at least one of the BR's is in an open loft.  

If you stayed in a 3br/2ba cottage, can you provide more details?  Is there an upstairs, or all on one floor? Do you remember anything specific about cottage 1, which we are assigned?   

Also, did you stay the entire week and tour from there?  Or did you take overnight trips to outlying areas?


----------



## KforKitty

We stayed in a 3 bedroom cottage here early in 2006 and it was a great location for touring.  I'm sure I did submit a review at the time but its certainly not showing now.  Our 3 bedroom 3 bathroom did have a loft bed but was in addition to 3 proper bedrooms: 2 downstairs and 1 upstairs.  There was an ensuite bathroom to two bedrooms and a shared bathroom downstairs.

Did all the places others have recommended and did the Dingle Penninsula drive in a day and the Ring of Kerry another day.  Dingle was fine but I found the Ring of Kerry drive a bit too much as the road was windy and bumpy and I got a little travel sick.

I would happily return.

Kitty


----------



## scotlass

It's a day trip from Killarney to Dingle and back.  Worth it!


----------



## LGinPA

KforKitty said:


> We stayed in a 3 bedroom cottage here early in 2006 and it was a great location for touring.  I'm sure I did submit a review at the time but its certainly not showing now.


*Kitty*,
Have you considered sending a message to *Keitht *to see if your review was misplaced?  If you saved it to your computer, maybe you can send it again.  I'd sure love to read it.



KforKitty said:


> Our 3 bedroom 3 bathroom did have a loft bed but was in addition to 3 proper bedrooms: 2 downstairs and 1 upstairs.  There was an ensuite bathroom to two bedrooms and a shared bathroom downstairs.


This is a good sign.  Even though our cottage is reported to be 3br/2ba, it seems likely there will be at least 2 proper bedrooms.  



KforKitty said:


> Did all the places others have recommended and did the Dingle Penninsula drive in a day and the Ring of Kerry another day.  Dingle was fine but I found the Ring of Kerry drive a bit too much as the road was windy and bumpy and I got a little travel sick.
> I would happily return.
> Kitty



So far the 'must sees' are:

Dingle Peninsula
Ring of Kerry 
Muckross House
Gap of Donloe tour
Ross Castle

I hate getting travel sick!  I need to sit in the front seat or better yet, be the driver to avoid it.  

Thanks for all the good advice! TUGGERS are the best.


----------



## LGinPA

scotlass said:


> It's a day trip from Killarney to Dingle and back.  Worth it!



Glad to hear it's a day-trip.  We won't miss it. Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal

LGinPA said:


> WOW!  Thanks for such useful information!  Thank you so much!  I'll have lots of fun looking it all over. :whoopie:
> 
> I found that OKV does have their own web site too: Old Killarney Village
> 
> I'm most curious about the layout of bedrooms and bathrooms in a 3 br/2ba cottage.  I read on TA the at least one of the BR's is in an open loft.
> 
> If you stayed in a 3br/2ba cottage, can you provide more details?  Is there an upstairs, or all on one floor? Do you remember anything specific about cottage 1, which we are assigned?
> 
> Also, did you stay the entire week and tour from there?  Or did you take overnight trips to outlying areas?


I stayed in the 3BR 3BA with loft - sleeps 8 that kforkitty stayed in - but I beleive cottages number 1-4 are single family stand alone units....all the other units are semi-attached units.

Here is a picture of the unit we stayed in....a duplex attached - mirror image - that is our rental van parked un front.






Here are some interior shots.....large open LR/DR area plus seperate kitchen
It is definitely nicer then the pictures appear - clean, new, CLEAN!






Kitchen is to the left with a slider out to the backyard patio, picnic table and BBQ





One of the bedrooms


----------



## GrayFal

Here is a picture of a free standing cottage - there are only 4






Muckross House






Ross Castle






Lakes of Killarney - in front of the great lawn at Muckross House


----------



## GrayFal

Gap of Dunloe - that's Gram and Popa in the jaunting car
















Cliffs of Moher


----------



## GrayFal

Just another thought......

You pass thru the little town of Adare (heading south to OKV) to and from the airport with the Cliffs of Moher and the Burren area just a bit north of the airport.

I think I would stop in Adare on my way down to OKV - a few hours exploring the area is enough - even have lunch at Adare Manor http://www.adaremanor.com/ (my sister has attended a wedding here) or Dunraven Arms http://www.dunravenhotel.com/ - and then arrive at OKV in early afternoon to check in and take a nap!

Do the tour of the Cliffs of Moher and the Burren http://www.burrenbeo.com/visitor-info-overview.aspx http://www.burrenpage.com/ on the day you check out of OKV ...and stay in an airport area hotel that last night.

When I visited the cliffs and was walking along the path at the edge, I spoke to another tourist who said 'if you think the view is great from up here, go on one of the boat trips that goes along the base of the cliffs - just magnificent!
My next trip will include that boat ride


----------



## LGinPA

GrayFal said:


> Just another thought......
> 
> You pass thru the little town of Adare (heading south to OKV) to and from the airport with the Cliffs of Moher and the Burren area just a bit north of the airport.
> 
> I think I would stop in Adare on my way down to OKV - a few hours exploring the area is enough - even have lunch at Adare Manor http://www.adaremanor.com/ (my sister has attended a wedding here) or Dunraven Arms http://www.dunravenhotel.com/ - and then arrive at OKV in early afternoon to check in and take a nap!
> 
> Do the tour of the Cliffs of Moher and the Burren http://www.burrenbeo.com/visitor-info-overview.aspx http://www.burrenpage.com/ on the day you check out of OKV ...and stay in an airport area hotel that last night.
> 
> When I visited the cliffs and was walking along the path at the edge, I spoke to another tourist who said 'if you think the view is great from up here, go on one of the boat trips that goes along the base of the cliffs - just magnificent!
> My next trip will include that boat ride


*
Pat, *
I can't thank you enough for the amazing photos, and trip ideas.   

I almost can't believe how much we think alike!  I had already discussed this very itinerary with my husband last night!  

Our return flight from Shannon, will most likely be leaving at 9 AM.     That would be most difficult for us if we were still at OKV.  So we discussed adding a night or even two, at the end, somewhere closer to SNN, to make that early international flight more manageable.  That's when we can tour the Cliffs of Moher and Burren!  

We haven't books flights yet, because we are still exploring adding days on either end and possibly staying in B&B's.  I think there's plenty of time, as most flights I checked from JFK and EWR are empty as of now.

Gee, I'm having a difficult time concentrating on Christmas, now that this exchange confirmation came though! 

  <--- me being excited about our trip to Ireland next September!


----------



## scotlass

*Travel times*

It has been posted here several times, but can't be stressed enough.  Travel in Ireland is very slow and the distances on a map are very deceiving.  There are no motorways in the west of Ireland and most roads are just 2 lanes.  It is still common to be interrupted by a flock of sheep in the road.  You need to plan time accordingly.  A trip to the Cliffs of Moher from Killarney can take several hours.  We have gone by way of the ferry across the Shannon which you can get at Tarbet.  http://www.shannonferries.com/route/.  A fun day, but it can be frustrating if you think it should be faster than it is.


----------



## LGinPA

scotlass said:


> It has been posted here several times, but can't be stressed enough.  Travel in Ireland is very slow and the distances on a map are very deceiving.  There are no motorways in the west of Ireland and most roads are just 2 lanes.  It is still common to be interrupted by a flock of sheep in the road.  You need to plan time accordingly.  A trip to the Cliffs of Moher from Killarney can take several hours.  We have gone by way of the ferry across the Shannon which you can get at Tarbet.  http://www.shannonferries.com/route/.  A fun day, but it can be frustrating if you think it should be faster than it is.



*scotlass,*
Thanks for the re minder. It sure never hurts to hear it again.  I think we'll double the time it would take us in the US to get anywhere in Ireland. 

As for the Cliffs of Moher, we won't do that as a day trip from KIllarney.  We've decided to add a day to the end, and stay up in that area to tour there.  

Thanks for the ferry info!  We'll look into that possibility.


----------



## LGinPA

It's only 3 weeks from when we leave for our trip to Ireland, and OKV!!  Our plans are all made and we only need to pack.  We've added 2 nights at a B&B in Ennis for the last 2 nights.  I'm getting very excited.  

I have a question for *GrayFal* or anyone else who rented larger vehicles, such as mini vans.

Did you find it was too large to maneuver around the narrow roads? 

My husband insisted we get an intermediate car for 5 adults since he read so much about the narrow and winding roads and wanted a smaller vehicle.  But I see GrayFal rented a van.  How was it driving in a van?  Is it better to have a smaller car? 

I read where it's not uncommon to have the rental company offer an upgrade at the pick up.  So if we're offered it, I want to be prepared.  

Thanks!


----------



## GrayFal

LGinPA said:


> It's only 3 weeks from when we leave for our trip to Ireland, and OKV!!  Our plans are all made and we only need to pack.  We've added 2 nights at a B&B in Ennis for the last 2 nights.  I'm getting very excited.
> 
> I have a question for *GrayFal* or anyone else who rented larger vehicles, such as mini vans.
> 
> Did you find it was too large to maneuver around the narrow roads?
> 
> My husband insisted we get an intermediate car for 5 adults since he read so much about the narrow and winding roads and wanted a smaller vehicle.  But I see GrayFal rented a van.  How was it driving in a van?  Is it better to have a smaller car?
> 
> I read where it's not uncommon to have the rental company offer an upgrade at the pick up.  So if we're offered it, I want to be prepared.
> 
> Thanks!



How exciting that u r leaving soon - i will ask DH what the heck kind of car we had as i am thinking we didn't have a van???? because I remember my DD be annoyed at sitting in the back???? but maybe not?????

Hey, let me look in my picture above!
BRB
The roads were definitely narrow in the Killarney area - and my one word of advice is when touring The Ring of Kerry and Dingle which were the narrowest roads....be sure to go in the same direction as the tour buses - because that was the BIGGEST problem - having to pass those buses coming the other way.

The main roads are all remarkably easy to navigate because of improved signage and paving - but some of the tourist areas are very narrow.

Their idea of 'intermediate' is not so big....I think it will not be too comfortable for 5 adults and where will u put the luggage?


----------



## KforKitty

My DH drove an 8 seater VW Caravelle in Ireland, no bother.

Kitty


----------



## scotlass

In 2006 we took family to the west of Ireland, including 90-year old mom.  There were 6 of us and we rented a large minivan.  I did the driving and many of the roads in Connemara are narrow.  Usually I just went slowly when the roads were too narrow but we did not run into many coaches.  I would agree that if you can drive in the same direction it would be easier.  I would not take the minivan on the Tim Healy Pass on the Dingle Peninsula as that is one-track in many places and would be a real problem meeting up with another vehicle as large or larger than yours given that there are places where you are hugging the side of the mountain.  

I might also add that the back seats of the minivan were not very comfortable on bumpy roads although I didn't experience that because I was driving.  Mom had a tough time on rough roads and the rest of the family also said it wasn't too comfortable.  Having said that, we had planned a re-run for this summer and had booked a minivan again but unfortunately Mom passed away a month before the trip.  We decided to go anyway even though it was quite emotional, but with 5 we were able to rent a large station wagon instead.

I don't know if the roads in the southwest are better than the roads in Connemara as we haven't been to that area for several years.  I do know that bad roads can make touring uncomfortable no matter what the vehicle.


----------



## beejaybeeohio

*Skinny minis*

On both our Ireland trips, we rented automatic minivans that were much narrower than those in the US or in England.  The extra space was needed as there were 6 adults and negiotiating the roads in Co. Mayo and Co. Wicklow in the minivan was not problematic except for me because I tended to hug the left side of the road whether or not there was any oncoming traffic.


----------



## LGinPA

*Grayfal, Kitty, Scotlass and BJB*,
Thanks for all your replies.  The information is helpful. 

Yes, we are all getting very excited.   

Our car class lists either a Toyota Avensis, or VW Passat, 4 door, automatic.  My DH drives a Passat now and we can seat 5 adults, and the trunk is huge!   

We looked up Toyota Avensis on the www, since the states don't have that model.  It's described as a 'large family car'. Yes, 3 adults will have to sit in the back seat of either vehicle.  We'll make sure we brush our teeth often. 

We're all packing using either 22 inch or 24 inch luggage, plus another tote.  I just realized that I can see if 5 of them will fit in my DH's VW.  We may have to keep some totes in the cabin with us on our drives to and from the airport.  But most of the time we'll not have the luggage with us.  

I need to revisit the car size issue with DH, as I'm all for more space, and he was pushing for less width, smaller car.  Perhaps when we get to the airport and if we truly can't manage in what we were given, we can upgrade.  I'll call the rental company (Auto Europe) and ask.

We have friends who just traveled Ireland and suggested the smallest car we can squeeze ourselves into.  They did take the Connor pass, I think, if that's the one in Dingle.  And my friend was scared out of her wits!  So we thought the intermediate sized was a compromise. 

I agree going with the buses is the best. 

We'll make sure we go with the coach route on the Ring of Kerry, which is counter-clockwise.  We'll leave after the busses do, so we'll not run into them at all.  Plus we'll be probably stopping more than the buses, and taking a side trip onto the Skellig peninsula, and Velencia Island.  That way we should be way behind the buses by the time we get back onto the main ring.

The Dingle peninsula is one-way, so we'll be OK.


----------



## LGinPA

scotlass said:


> In 2006 we took family to the west of Ireland, including 90-year old mom.  There were 6 of us and we rented a large minivan.  I did the driving and many of the roads in Connemara are narrow.  Usually I just went slowly when the roads were too narrow but we did not run into many coaches.  I would agree that if you can drive in the same direction it would be easier.  I would not take the minivan on the Tim Healy Pass on the Dingle Peninsula as that is one-track in many places and would be a real problem meeting up with another vehicle as large or larger than yours given that there are places where you are hugging the side of the mountain.
> 
> I might also add that the back seats of the minivan were not very comfortable on bumpy roads although I didn't experience that because I was driving.  Mom had a tough time on rough roads and the rest of the family also said it wasn't too comfortable.  Having said that, we had planned a re-run for this summer and had booked a minivan again but unfortunately Mom passed away a month before the trip.  We decided to go anyway even though it was quite emotional, but with 5 we were able to rent a large station wagon instead.
> 
> I don't know if the roads in the southwest are better than the roads in Connemara as we haven't been to that area for several years.  I do know that bad roads can make touring uncomfortable no matter what the vehicle.



*Scotlass*,
I'm so sorry to hear of your mom's passing. I can imagine that must have been difficult trip to take without her. 

I love the station wagon idea.  So basically you still seated 3 in the back seat, but probably had more room for luggage, right?


----------



## scotlass

Thanks for the condolences.  Yes, it was quite emotional but we actually had a nice time.

For 5 people and luggage, the station wagon worked quite well.  Of course, with me being the driver again, I didn't have to squeeze into the back seat.  However, no one in the family complained and everyone rotated seats.


----------



## LGinPA

*Skellig Michael*



scotlass said:


> Thanks for the condolences.  Yes, it was quite emotional but we actually had a nice time.
> 
> For 5 people and luggage, the station wagon worked quite well.  Of course, with me being the driver again, I didn't have to squeeze into the back seat.  However, no one in the family complained and everyone rotated seats.



I just called Auto Europe and they do have a station wagon class (Vauxhall Zafira).  But they only offer that in manual shift.  The cost is the same as our VW Passat class automatic.   They told me if we get there and the Passat is too  small, we can upgrade.  When DH gets home on Sunday, I'll ask him about the manual shift.  His Passat here is a manual and he actually loves shifting.  I talked him into the automatic because the shifter in Ireland is on the left.  However, he's also a lefty.. so there's not much reason not to really.     And I bet he gives the OK to the station wagon.

Different subject......................................................

*Has anyone been out to Skellig Michael? *

 We're considering it.  I've contacted Joe Roddy & sons boating company out of Portmagee, and they still sail out to the island in late Sep and also October.   DH, DS and I definitely want to go.  I haven't approached my other 2 guests about it.  I think the 500 steps may be difficult for one of them.  However, they are agreeable to staying behind and taxi-ing it to Killarney town (just a couple miles away from OKV) if we do something they're not interested in. 

Here's a link to info on Skellig Michael.


----------



## GrayFal

LGinPA said:


> I However, they are agreeable to staying behind and taxi-ing it to Killarney town *(just a couple miles away from OKV*) if we do something they're not interested in.
> 
> Here's a link to info on Skellig Michael.


OKV is pratically IN town....and there is a lovely pub that serves nice meals right in the complex

I didn't do Skellig Michael but it sounds like a great idea....


----------



## LGinPA

GrayFal said:


> OKV is pratically IN town....and there is a lovely pub that serves nice meals right in the complex
> 
> I didn't do Skellig Michael but it sounds like a great idea....



Great!  I'm glad to hear OKV is near town.  *Do you know if there's taxi service available? *

I need to get seasickness pills for the boat ride to the Skelligs.  I hear it can be pretty rough. 

We've added 2 nights onto the end, and are staying in a B&B in Ennis.  We'll tour the Cliffs and the Burren, and maybe make it up to Galway those last 2 days.

I read about the Tarbert (co Kerry) to Killimer (co Clare) ferry that is a short cut to the cliffs of Moher area of Co Clare.  We're considering taking it. That ought to be another adventure.  

*Has anyone ever taken that ferry?*


----------



## GrayFal

LGinPA said:


> Great!  I'm glad to hear OKV is near town.  *Do you know if there's taxi service available? *
> 
> I need to get seasickness pills for the boat ride to the Skelligs.  I hear it can be pretty rough.
> 
> We've added 2 nights onto the end, and are staying in a B&B in Ennis.  We'll tour the Cliffs and the Burren, and maybe make it up to Galway those last 2 days.
> 
> I read about the Tarbert (co Kerry) to Killimer (co Clare) ferry that is a short cut to the cliffs of Moher area of Co Clare.  We're considering taking it. That out to be another adventure.
> 
> *Has anyone ever taken that ferry?*



I am so happy to hear you are going to the Cliffs of Mohr....look into seeing the cliffs *FROM THE WATER* We met people while walking along the top who just raved about the boat tour - a bit different than what most people do. And I imagine the Burren will be spectacular with all the fall colors.

When you check into OKV, there is a lovely lady who will be helping you - ask her about the taxi - plus, there is a loose leaf book in each cottage with lots of area activities, restaurants, etc.....if u don't see it, ask for it.
I believe u said u were in cottage #1???? - when you come out your front door and look to the left, you will see the pub...be sure to tell me the name of it when u come back   - we went there for dinner twice because of the convenience and the lovely company.


----------



## scotlass

It's been several years since we did it, but it seems that you just get into a queue and drive on.  Since you won't be going in high tourist season, it probably won't be a long queue.

Here is the link:

http://www.shannonferries.com/route/


----------



## LGinPA

scotlass said:


> It's been several years since we did it, but it seems that you just get into a queue and drive on.  Since you won't be going in high tourist season, it probably won't be a long queue.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.shannonferries.com/route/



Thank you!  It's good to know the schedule is every hour on the half hour.


----------



## LGinPA

GrayFal said:


> I am so happy to hear you are going to the Cliffs of Mohr....look into seeing the cliffs *FROM THE WATER* We met people while walking along the top who just raved about the boat tour - a bit different than what most people do. And I imagine the Burren will be spectacular with all the fall colors.
> 
> When you check into OKV, there is a lovely lady who will be helping you - ask her about the taxi - plus, there is a loose leaf book in each cottage with lots of area activities, restaurants, etc.....if u don't see it, ask for it.
> I believe u said u were in cottage #1???? - when you come out your front door and look to the left, you will see the pub...be sure to tell me the name of it when u come back   - we went there for dinner twice because of the convenience and the lovely company.



*Grayfal,*
I don't know if we'll have time for a boat ride of the Cliffs. I'm thinking this time we'll see them the traditional land way.  If we get back there in the future, we'll consider the boat trip.  It does sound nice. 

I'll surely note the name of the pub at OKV and let you know upon our return. 

*Anyone whose been to county Clare,*

Is it too much to see both the Cliffs of Moher and tour the Burren (on our own) in one day?  

My thought is that the morning we check out of OKV, we'll head north through Tralee, take the ferry to Killimer instead of the trip through Limerick.  We'll see the Cliffs and drive around the Burren, maybe stopping at the Burren museum in Kilfenora, then on to our B&B in Ennis. 
Is this too agressive?   Of course we can wait to see how we feel at the time since we do have 2 nights in Ennis, so we can break it up.

Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## GrayFal

So how was your trip and WHAT is the name of the pub on the same street as OKV????
I am working on a Shutterfly book and want to add the name to the book.

Thanks


----------



## Keitht

GrayFal said:


> So how was your trip and WHAT is the name of the pub on the same street as OKV????
> 
> Thanks



The review has just been posted.  It's certainly worth reading


----------



## scotlass

Keith, the link to the review from the TUG Reviews section doesn't seem to be working.  Clicking on this site does work.


----------



## Keitht

Thanks Scotlass.  I have now sorted the entry in the Resort Reviews.  There is a bit of work to do on the resort info, but the review is accessible.


----------



## LGinPA

GrayFal said:


> So how was your trip and WHAT is the name of the pub on the same street as OKV????
> I am working on a Shutterfly book and want to add the name to the book.
> 
> Thanks


 
Thanks for asking. We had a wonderful time!  It could not have been better.  I was so prepared, and had a nice itinerary planned for the entire 8 days.  

The name of the pub at OKV is Old Killarney Inn.  Here is a photo of it we took on the morning we left.






I'll post more photos later.


----------



## LGinPA

Keitht said:


> Thanks Scotlass.  I have now sorted the entry in the Resort Reviews.  There is a bit of work to do on the resort info, but the review is accessible.



 EEEeeeee!!  it's always so exciting seeing my own review posted on TUG.   Thanks, Keith!  

I'd like to share our Ireland photos that are on Flickr.   They’re in a set called "Ireland 2008".  You don’t need to join to see these photos. 

Click on this link to see our Ireland photos on Flickr. 

After you click the link above, I’d suggest running the slideshow by clicking on ‘Slideshow’ in the upper right. 

You can make the photos full screen size, by clicking on the 4 arrows in the lower right corner. 

I also wrote captions for most photos.  You can turn captions on by clicking in the center area of the photo.  Turn captions off, by clicking again in the center of the photo. 

You can control the speed of the slideshow by selecting Options on top.  

At any time you want to go back or forward to choose a specific photo to view, just move the mouse and a thumbnail bar and play/pause button will appear at the bottom.  

We hope you enjoy them! :whoopie:


----------



## Keitht

LGinPA said:


> Thanks for asking. We had a wonderful time!  It could not have been better.  I was so prepared, and had a nice itinerary planned for the entire 8 days.
> 
> The name of the pub at OKV is Old Killarney Inn.  Here is a photo of it we took on the morning we left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more photos later.



I see from the photo that is was so hot when you left that even the road was sweating  :hysterical:


----------



## LGinPA

Keitht said:


> I see from the photo that is was so hot when you left that even the road was sweating  :hysterical:



Yes, that's right, Keith. I had to wear my bikini most of the time, too! :rofl: 

All kidding aside, the weather was actually good (70 degrees, sunny/partly sunny) for 2 out of 8 days, decent (60 degrees, partly sunny) for 5 out of 8, and not good (drizzling to light rain, off and on all day, no sun at all) for only 1 day. 

That day in the pub photo, started out wet, but ended up to be beautiful! I think late September is a good time to go to Ireland, because of lack of crowds, and 'decent' weather.  

However, when we go back, we'll consider May instead.  I think the weather may be similar.  However the sun sets much later in May (after 9 PM), reducing the night time driving.  In late September, it was setting at 7 PM.  

I don't know if I mentioned this, but we extended our stay by staying 2 nights in Grey Gables B&B in Ennis.  That worked out great!  It gave us a base to tour county Clare, and we were closer to Shannon airport for departure day.  I'd recommend Grey Gables.  It was an 'in town' B&B, which was nice for walking to pubs at night. 

It was a really great trip.  :whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal

LGinPA said:


> Yes, that's right, Keith. I had to wear my bikini most of the time, too! :rofl:
> 
> All kidding aside, the weather was actually good (70 degrees, sunny/partly sunny) for 2 out of 8 days, decent (60 degrees, partly sunny) for 5 out of 8, and not good (drizzling to light rain, off and on all day, no sun at all) for only 1 day.
> 
> That day in the pub photo, started out wet, but ended up to be beautiful! I think late September is a good time to go to Ireland, because of lack of crowds, and 'decent' weather.
> 
> However, when we go back, we'll consider May instead.  I think the weather may be similar.  However the sun sets much later in May (after 9 PM), reducing the night time driving.  In late September, it was setting at 7 PM.
> 
> I don't know if I mentioned this, but we extended our stay by staying 2 nights in Grey Gables B&B in Ennis.  That worked out great!  It gave us a base to tour county Clare, and we were closer to Shannon airport for departure day.  I'd recommend Grey Gables.  It was an 'in town' B&B, which was nice for walking to pubs at night.
> 
> It was a really great trip.  :whoopie:



Linda, I loved your slideshow - all 400+ pictures. We have a TS week in June and it stays light until after 10...which is great as it extends your touring day - and you feel safer driving on those roads in the daylight ....  thanks for posting the picture of our 'pub'.


----------

